# problem with ports in tor and privoxy

## Kas_

Hey, so I decided that I want to use tor on gentoo. I emerged both tor and privoxy. At first privoxy worked but I think I might've messed up the config file. [url]http://bpaste.net/show/52539/ [/url]

In the error log, there is the same message:

[code]2012-10-20 19:57:30.738 00000001 Fatal error: can't bind to 127.0.0.1:8118: There may be another Privoxy or some other proxy running on port 8118

[/code]

There doesn't seem to be anything running on port 8118. 

Do you think it's firewalled? 

Also, is vidalia useful in any way? I'm use to using vidalia but I don' really think it's necessary to get vidalia.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

According to the Tor Web site, Polipo is a better choice than Privoxy for use with Tor: Why do we need Polipo or Privoxy with Tor? Which is better?

If it's of any help. I use Tor in Gentoo and the procedure I use is described in: How to install and use Tor for anonymous browsing or to access country-restricted content from another country.

----------

## Kas_

Thanks I'll look over the article. I found that torrc, it says PIDFile /var/run/tor/tor.pid   and I realize that I do not have a /var/run/tor/tor.pid. I kinda don't know what to do about it at the moment though.

----------

## Kas_

So it says that port 9050/tcp is  open and has tor-socks running on it. I was able to start polipo but unable to start tor.

It stuck on 'Loading network status'

----------

